# One of our guinea pigs died :(



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

One of our guinea pigs died last night :crying:. He was one of a pair of brothers, they've always been together no matter what and were a right little pair of buddies. Normally they were always squeaking and running around but the one who is left - Ben - is now very quiet and sad looking . Is there anything we can do? Would we be able to get him another friend - another guinea pig or a rabbit maybe? xxx 

Sleep tight Jerry  Love you always my little fluff ball xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun I'm so sorry...thinking of you x

R.I.P. Dearest Jerry  xxx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

So sorry hun... Thinking of you.

R.I.P Jerry

xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your guinea  

I've got the same problem of a lonely boy after his friend died . I have just had him neutered to put 2 girls with him. You could try another boy to go with him or do what I've done get him neutered and put a girl or two with him.
I really wouldnt suggest a rabbit to go with him, it can be very dangerous for the guinea  
It can work, but often doesnt, resulting in a badly hurt or killed guinea.

*Heidi*


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, it was a big big shock, really unexpected . 

Hazy Reality - Thanks alot for the advice. We were thinking about getting a baby bunny for him but now we're thinking maybe another guinea pig would be best. We're thinking maybe a little rescue from somewhere? Do you think he would get along with another male okay or should we neuter him and get him a female buddy? We were thinking about putting the degu cage beside him so he can see and hear them? I feel so sorry for him, he must be so sad going from having his bro there all the time to just being completely alone . xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry! RIP little Jerry. xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear the sad news, RIP little Jerry xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, it was a big big shock, really unexpected .
> 
> Hazy Reality - Thanks alot for the advice. We were thinking about getting a baby bunny for him but now we're thinking maybe another guinea pig would be best. We're thinking maybe a little rescue from somewhere? Do you think he would get along with another male okay or should we neuter him and get him a female buddy? We were thinking about putting the degu cage beside him so he can see and hear them? I feel so sorry for him, he must be so sad going from having his bro there all the time to just being completely alone . xxx


Its hard to say whether he would take to another male tbh. I have been pretty lucky putting a new male in up until Sidney and thats why he is neutered to go with girls. I would find a local rescue centre and ask them if you can try him with a male and if it doesnt work, you could try a different one. If still no good then neutering and a female really is the only option other than a lonely guinea. If you chance getting a male pig from a pet shop then you could end up with 2 single boys as the shop wont take it back! Thats how I ended up with 4 boys!

*Heidi*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Jerry.. xxx


----------

